# Latin America worst when it comes to speaking English



## Maria_Aparecida

I agree that the foreign language learning is related to the income of the countries. There should be more investiments in education as a whole by the developing countries, language studies included. By the way, I'd like to know the position of my country - Brazil. 
Maria, from Rio de Janeiro


----------



## Gloria2

Really? Because I was born in Mexico, immigrated into USA 1960 @ 5 yrs old, taught English as second language in Mexico and Germany. I had a friend from Arkansas, whose idioms was cute, but then she became engaged with a sleezy type. An American, but had the strangest speech pattern I had ever heard. I thought I needed a translator. At last I asked him him loudly and slowly, "Can you speak English?" He replied "I am speaking English." Then another friend declared, "OMG! It's a real Hillbilly!" "WTF, Mary! What is he saying?!?!"


----------

